# Goshindo



## Cirdan (Jul 5, 2006)

I have had the pleasure to attend a number of JJ camps where Kyoshi Allain Sailly from France has been instructing in his art of Goshindo. This man is probably the most impressive martial artist I`ve ever met and his Goshindo very interesting indeed. However I am having a problem finding more information about this system. Can any of you help me out?

Thanks :asian:


----------



## jujutsu_indonesia (Jul 5, 2006)

maybe it's the style of Aiki Goshindo by Maitre Roland Maroteaux. He is a menkyokaiden and shihan menkyo holder in several traditional Japanese Jujutsu systems, trained in Japan for quite a while, then broke away from his teachers to make his own group.

_www.takeda-ryu.net_


----------



## Cirdan (Jul 5, 2006)

As far as I know the Goshindo I talk about was founded by Alain Sailly. I think it takes movements from Ju Jutsu, Judo, Sambo and maybe Aikido.


----------



## TimoS (Jul 6, 2006)

I've also seen Alain Sailly, years ago. Personally, I wasn't impressed back then, but to be honest, that was over 10 years ago and I was quite new to arts back then  To me, his style looked a bit too much like dancing than self-defence. Anyway, the information about him seems to be mainly in french, surprise suprise. A quick googling brought this information: 
* The style was founded in 1978 in France, and it derivated from Hakko Ryu Jiu-Jitsu & Daito Ryu Aiki JuJutsu.*

As for how accurate that statement really is, I wouldn't know


----------



## KOROHO (Jul 6, 2006)

If GOOGLING (which by the way is now in the dictionary - Google is a verb) there will be a link to "translate this page".  Just an FYI incase you haven't looked that close.  It's easy to miss.

Does this "Goshindo" founder have any connection to Shogo Kuniba?


----------



## bignick (Jul 6, 2006)

Do you mean Shiyogo Kuniba?


----------



## KOROHO (Jul 7, 2006)

Yes.  That is one of the possible spellings.
I've also seen it as Syogo.  But in my instructors manual and on certificate ist's Shogo.


----------



## Cirdan (Jul 12, 2006)

Many Goshindo around I see...
Thanks for your input. :asian:


----------

